# Mansfield General Hospital (1890-1992)



## demon-pap (Aug 13, 2012)

The first purpose built hospital to serve Mansfield and Mansfield Woodhouse area was constructed in 1877 on land which was donated by the Duke of Portland. That building later became a public house, The Fourways Inn, situated at the junction of Butt Lane and Leeming Lane (A60).

From 1882 a cottage hospital, offering a mere two beds, was situated on Union street, also known as The Lawn.

With diseases such as typhoid, smallpox, tuberculosis and diptheria being commonplace, there was a great need for more hospital beds to accomodate the increasing population of Mansfield.

In 1889 the foundation stone for a new hospital was layed by Mrs Hollins of Pleasley Vale. This new hospital was opened in 1890, and known as The Mansfield General Hospital, which stood on West Hill Drive. The cost of this new hospital was £2,000, and it provided five beds. The opening ceremony was conducted on 27th October 1890 by the Duke of Portland.

The need for an extension of these facilities was recognised fairly soon and on the 28th June 1897 the President of the Hospital Board, Mr F. W. Webb, of Newstead Abbey, laid the foundation stone. The new wing was to be named Newstead Ward, and provided a further ten beds.

With the rapid growth of industry in the town, so the population increased. By 1928 it was approaching 48,000. The local hospitals had kept pace with the growth, the Victoria Hospital (prior to 1897 had been known as the Poor Law Institution), was still the largest unit with 164 beds including a maternity unit, while the Mansfield General had grown from it's modest 5 beds of 1890 to 108.

In 1950 the Mansfield General celebrated a further extension. This was a new ward block which was officially opened by Sir Eric Sykes. This new block provided a further 60 beds.

With the majority of the services being transferred to the new Kings Mill Hospital over a period of years, sadly the Mansfield General closed it's doors in 1992


*was passing this the other day guys so called in for a second daylight visit, just thought id share with you:*


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 13, 2012)

Some funky fish pie there fella - Nice one!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 13, 2012)

That's an awesome looking place.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 13, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> That's an awesome looking place.



Too right - I need some of this in my life right now :jiggy:


----------



## demon-pap (Aug 13, 2012)

cheers guys, its an absolute fantastic place, visited twice so far and definantly going back


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 13, 2012)

Just realised this is your first post too - nice one. Thats a brilliant start


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh yeahhhhhhh! Liking it! Lots...


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm loving this! Nice work!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the "Smoking Permited" sign.


----------



## Potter (Aug 30, 2012)

Great work.

Graf in op theatre was not there last time I was in that part.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 30, 2012)

thats rather a "curveyyyyy" report! nice one...


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah nice pictures...


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet!

Really love Mansfield! Be planning a return visit for a while!
Can't believe that massive bit of graffiti on the op theatre wall!!

An amazing set! Great work


----------



## Potter (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm amazed anybody got in to do that graf.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 9, 2012)

Potter said:


> I'm amazed anybody got in to do that graf.



yeh, although someone also told me they bumped into some homeless types near the morgue not longa go  weeeeird


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 10, 2012)

Great curvy pictures


----------



## GreenDavie (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi there, new member here. Just wondering how u gain access to these buildings. Do u need permission or are they open? Very interested in disused buildings. I thought it was just me until I stumbled across this great forum. Being a nurse it's fab to see the old hospitals and I'd love to visit some. Rgds. Davie


----------



## mookster (Sep 15, 2012)

GreenDavie said:


> Do u need permission or are they open?



Nope, and nope.

This is a public forum so nobody will discuss access details in public areas.


----------



## Legup99 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice pics, hospitals are the ultimate urbex


----------



## skankypants (Sep 15, 2012)

This looks good mate..not far from me at all,and still havnt done it...!...great report


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice pics. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 16, 2012)

Great place this, nice pics, thanks


----------



## urbexfairy (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome report!!!!!!


Live about 10 mins from this. 
might just have to have a wonder up sometime


----------



## Potter (Sep 17, 2012)

urbexfairy said:


> Awesome report!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Live about 10 mins from this.
> might just have to have a wonder up sometime



Well worth a look


----------



## meltdown (Sep 17, 2012)

Love that first pink door shot !
Thanks.


----------

